# Poll: Percentage of Lefty Cubers!



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm wondering how many of us - the speedcubers - are lefthanded/ambidextrous. I am, and i think it helps me a bit, i am able to do both lefty and righty versions of algs. let me know!

-CW23


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a feeling this will be relatively proportional to overall population handedness.

At the same time, boy would it be useful to be able to do lefty algs as quickly as righty algs.


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you referring to the use of lefty algs, or writing?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 27, 2015)

cashis said:


> Are you referring to the use of lefty algs, or writing?


Hmm good question, i think writing because it tranfers more fluently to cubing, cuz you're already used to using that hand, not forcing yourself to.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2015)

Answer: About 10.


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay , cool. Luckily for both I'm ambidextrous


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 27, 2015)

Ambidextrous master race!

But seriously, this actually sucks because I never know which hand to attempt one-handed in. Both suck anyway though, lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 27, 2015)

Lefties ftw!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 27, 2015)

For OH I use left

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 27, 2015)

Lefty for cubing, but it's one of the only things I do lefty, idk why :confused:


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 27, 2015)

I can do algs with both hand either on F2L or Oll/Pll. I can ever mirror Y-perm and T-perm with the same speed as normal.

I'm lefty for mouse because my dad is lefty and I got used to use the mouse on left hand. But to write I'm righty,


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
- Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
- Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
- Do you OH with left hand or right hand?

For me it's right-handed, right-handed, left hand.


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

qqwref said:


> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?



-Both 
-about the same (maybe .1 of a time difference for mirrored algs, in favor of RH, but just because I was introduced to right handed stuff before lefty)
-OH with left.
When I first started doing OH, I really considered trying to be hand neutral and doing whichever hand was easier for cross. however, I realized quickly that meant double the algs and muscle memory, so one day I flipped a coin for which to main, and it ended up being LH.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 27, 2015)

i'm sure this poll won't be too accurate, it should be pretty close to the general population but there will be loads of response bias for lefties and ambidextroux and unresponse from righties. 

i would be right hand for everything.


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> ambidextroux .



Never miss an opportunity for a roux pun, huh?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm generally righty, but I shoot lefty in hockey and also prefer U2' over U2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> At the same time, boy would it be useful to be able to do lefty algs as quickly as righty algs.



I dont think being lefty/ambidextrous would give an advantage in algs. When i started cubing, both hands sucked equally. IMO the reason that people develop right hand dominance in cubing is because of the RU/RUF/RUD heavy algs in the beginner method (and a lot of PLLs, OLLs, COLLs, CMLLs, F2Ls, ZBLLs, etc). Time to start spamming lefty algs for no reason.



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Lefties ftw!



?



DanpHan said:


> Lefty for cubing, but it's one of the only things I do lefty, idk why :confused:



Most people use lefty for OH so they have better access to the R layer. (idk why you dont know this, u so fast)



qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...



RRL



GuRoux said:


> i'm sure this poll won't be too accurate, it should be pretty close to the general population but there will be loads of response bias for lefties and ambidextroux and unresponse from righties.
> 
> i would be right hand for everything.



This problem also occurred in the "what method do you guys use" poll. Roux 18% wat! should be sub 5%. ZZ is off too. I doubt 1 in 100 cubers use heise.



cashis said:


> Never miss an opportunity for a roux pun, huh?



Totally worth


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 28, 2015)

cashis said:


> Never miss an opportunity for a roux pun, huh?



huh, that must have been a mistype, i didn't mean to do that. subconscious roux pun.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?



left with most things, right, left


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?



Left, Right, Left

I agree with what other people are saying about RU vs LU; the algs I learned used those movements, so those triggers have become faster through repetition.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't really know how to answer this poll. I consider myself to be right handed, but I am very aware of the fact that my left hand is highly competent compared to most right handed people. 

In cubing I'm very mixed-handed. For OLL/PLL I mostly use righty algs, just because those are what I learned, however instead of learning, for example, Ra and Rb, I just learnt one alg and mirrored it (same applies for most PLLs that can be mirrored). I also do my U perms lefty. For H perm I use my left hand for M slice and right hand for U moves >.< For F2L I just use whichever hand is more convenient at the time. To be honest I think this slows me down because I switch between hands all the time, but w/e I don't care about being fast anymore ^_^

I use my right hand for OH.


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?



Right, left, right


----------



## leeo (Jun 28, 2015)

I prefer left-hand dominant algs. 20 years ago I picked up The Simple Solution to Rubik's Cube by James G. Nourse, but did not like solving the LL on the D layer, so I inverted all of the sequences in his solution with a z2, converting all of the right-hand dominant D-layer algs into left-hand dominant U-Layer algs. Now, I still prefer the left-handed executed Anti-Sune, and solve Sune with a Bruno type alg: F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R In-place D-layer corner twists with L' U' L U L' U' L D L' U L U' L' U L D'; in-place U-layer corner twists with L D' L' D L D' L' U L D L' D' L D L' U' whereas the majority of solutions show R' D R D' ...

Writing, Cubing Algs., One-handed: Right, Left, Undecided


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2015)

I write left handed, but I mostly do algs with R moves. I think part of this is that for big cubes, the hand that isn't turning the cube is stabilizing the cube, and that actually takes plenty of coordination as well. My left hand is also doing a very specialized task in holding the cube while I do R,U algs. It's less the case for 3x3, though.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...



For me :
- Lefty for most things, but righty for a few ones like for example toothbrushing or using the mouse. Don't know why.
- Lefty for the cube.
- I do OH with right hand.


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...


Right, right, right.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?



Left, Right, Left.

For hockey I play goalie left handed but shoot right. I'm righty at anything that involves a stick like hockey, golf, or lacrosse. For everything else, I'm lefty.

As far as cubing, I think my cube habits have more to do being exposed to more RU algs. So I do OH lefty and am faster at RU algs than LU algs in general.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...



Right right right 
I'm odd


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...



Right, right, left


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see 3 different data points per person:
> - Left-handed or right-handed, in non-cubing stuff (such as writing)?
> - Do you prefer to cube right handed (R,U is faster) or left handed (L,U is faster)?
> - Do you OH with left hand or right hand?
> ...



Left, right, right.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 28, 2015)

I write with my left hand, but I prefer RU algs over LU while doing 2H, but I do one handed with my right hand and like LU algs when I do OH..


----------

